# Mo Williams ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Does Mo remind anyone else of Cat Mobley? Not necessarily his game, but his demeanor. 

Although I'm a fan, the first time I got to watch him with the Clippers, I felt he was overly confident and his body language seemed to be saying that he had come to show the Clippers how to get it down. And, I do know his is the Veteran.

Whatever, I'm not trying to say he hasn't been very good with the Clippers...

just saying he reminds me of Cat.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He's got the confidence of a closer without the skill. The worst kind of combination of the two.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> He's got the confidence of a closer without the skill. The worst kind of combination of the two.


Yeah ... although I'm a fan of his ... that is the same way he was with the Cavs ... looked good all season and NEVER showed up in the playoffs. hahahah ... he only has to be good for another month and this season will be over for the Clipps. He should be able to keep it together that long.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Mo's a useful enough player, his biggest problem was that Cleveland asked him to be the second-best player on a championship contender. As a third or fourth scorer on a young team trying to make the jump to a playoff team he's not a bad option, he'll keep players from doubling off of him onto Blake or Gordon. I think next year or the year after the Clips would like for Eric Bledsoe to improve to the point where Williams becomes instant offense off the bench, but he'll do for now.


----------

